# RIP Brandon Sommerfeld



## Brian King (Jan 14, 2013)

Brandon Sommerfeld, with his family at his side has passed away at his home in Reno, Nevada. Up until the last Brandon was sharing and training, which was always his way. Brandon was a Green Beret who served his country with honor and courage, a long time martial artist reaching high ranking in Ninjutsu and high regard as a Systema Instructor. His teaching and living example positively touched many lives around the world. He was a wonderful young man, a true warrior, loving husband and father, and a great friend to many. May God give strength and peace to his wife, daughter, and many friends. Rest well soldier. RIP brother and God Bless.


Regards
Brian King


----------



## seasoned (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2013)

I think your words say quite admirably what I would have said, Brian :bows head:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 15, 2013)

I have lost a number of close friends recently but Brandon's is more difficult. I think because his daughter (8 yrs old) and how close they were. It has been very tough on her and I feel terrible for her. I will be very happy when we can put these diseases in the history books. Some day soon God willing.  Until then thank you for the prayers and good thoughts for Brandon's friends and family. He was a heck of guy and is missed.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2013)

FYI Brandon's obituary 

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/rgj/obituary.aspx?pid=162395170 

Rest well brother


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

